# Questions for Social Worker



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Possible match. We are meeting child's SW tomorrow and are wondering what questions we should be asking as CPR seems to be fairly detailed. This question has probably been answered before but I couldn't find it! Any help is appreciated x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I would be very interested in this too - we are meeting SW a week Friday...!!!!

xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

There is a super all singing all dancing list on AUk forums which covers all ages. I shall try to remember what I can! Our son was six months old when we met sw so we asked things like: is he still meeting his milestones, is there an update since the CPR, has there been any further contact with bf, what are the planned contact arrangements leading up to his placement. You should also read what is in the CPR and ask them to fill in the gaps. So, a classic statement in the CPR is usually "good attachment to FC". A sw is not qualified to make a statement like that. Clearly I am not suggesting you say that but perhaps something like "good attachment, wonderful, what ways does she show this?" If bf have a history of drug taking etc. think about what might be behind it so ask if it is known whether anyone in the wider family has ASD/ADHD diagnoses. Ask if the child has been in respite since being with FC, if so how many times and how did they react.

Good luck, exciting times. How old are the children?


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Our possible match is a 6 month old girl. Half brother already adopted. Thanks for your help X


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some of the questions we asked about our lo he was 8 months at the time of first meeting.


How is his attachment with his FC
Has he any other medical conditions that are not on the CPR
Is he crawling yet?
What milk is he on?
Has he had his goodbye contact with bf?
Is there any contact with siblings and will this continue?
Is there anything in the family medical history we should know about?
Are there any concerns regarding his behaviour or development?
What is his routine?
Does he go to play group? 
What does he enjoy?
What size nappies is he in?
Is he using a dummy?
Is he big or small for his age?
Then questions we thought of from reading his CPR

She wanted to look around the house and saw his nursery, she also asked us why him and what we could give him.

Hope this helps and good luck x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Voila: http://www.adoptionuk.org/resources/article/questions-foster-carers-and-social-workers

/links


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

As a children sw myself....ask anything! No question is silly. 
write your questions down. 
also discuss per care questions. family history etc. 

good luck & enjoy. 

congratulations on coming this far xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Great list BG I shall save that link for next time.

We are having a nightmare.  Just want to be able to get on with life x

Best of luck PJ x


----------

